# New member. Need help choosing the right bbq/smoker



## SmokingFox (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi,

First post and virgin smoker so please forgive me for not knowing the ‘obvious’ or daft questions.

I’m looking to get a new bbq and want to move away from the flavourless basic gas one i have now. I’m based in the UK and have done a bit of research to find something that fits my Wishlist.

I want something that will work as a smoker, bbq and ideally cook pizzas.

I’ve looked at the Kamado Joe Classic (v1 seems to be good value £899), i’ve seen the Drumbecue Original(£450), and also the Weber Master-Touch GBS 57cm (£220). 

Does anyone have any experience of using any of those above, or recommendations of something else. There’s clearly a price difference between the three and I’m happy to pay the extra if warranted.

Cheers,
SmokingFox


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Mar 30, 2018)

It definitely sounds like you are in the market for a Kamado type grill. Kamado Joe seems to be a very popular brand, but there are some other brands that offer lower prices. There is also the Akorn which is a kamado style grill made of metal instead of ceramic. If you have the money to spend and you believe that you'll be doing this for a while then I would suggest that you go ceramic. However, if you are just wanting to give it a shot without spending a bunch then the Akorn is also a very good option.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 30, 2018)

My vote is the Weber Kettle. It's probably the most versatile, inexpensive and weighs less then most. Plus there is allot of neat kizmo's made to make the Weber even more versatile. Vortex, baskets, slow-n-sear etc etc.

Chris


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 30, 2018)

I agree with Chris for all the same reason. There are so many cool things you can do on the Weber. Especially for a lot less $$$ and oh ya welcome to the forum. It's a great place for inf and a lot of nice people here


----------



## SmokingFox (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks for the replies so far. I do like the look of the Kamado Joe and heard good things, but I’m struggling to justify the extra money when like gmc2003 and Phil have said the Weber is versatile and there’s a market for addons. More money to spend on meat and beer that way ;)


----------



## phatbac (Mar 31, 2018)

I have to echo Chris and Phil, the Weber kettle is awesome. and for not a lot of money you can do so many nthings. if you are new to BBQ and want to experiment (which is what we all do all the time) the kettle will allow that for a very small investment. i got mine for $90 assembled and bought a few accessories for it. i paid 24 for some baskets to allow two zone cooking and smoking. i got a new grill grate for 20 after a year with it. I have looked at a rotisserie for $85 for it too. you don't have to spend hundreds to thousands to get good equipment. Weber is a brand you will stick with for a lifetime too. when you get comfortable smoking you might add a Weber Smokey Mountain or want to get a Weber genesis. i also use a good deal of rubs and seasonings that are Weber brand. they are outstanding. that is my plug for a brand of products i know and like!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2018)

I think a lot of us started out with a Weber kettle & probably most of us have one now!
Al


----------



## SmokingFox (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks for all your comments. I’ve decided to go for the Weber with the GBS pizza stone. I’m looking forward to better weather to get smoking and barbecuing.


----------

